# 2009 Hunting Hotties



## saltwatersensations

Here you go Essayon75 as requested. I will get it started. Post pics of your hunting Hotties. Here is mine with her first deer, on her first ever hunt this year. Thanks to a fellow 2cooler who got the job done for her. She will never forget that weekend.


----------



## Auer Power

*I'll post one as well*

Here's my girlfriend on her first hunt this year. This was her first kill ever. (3rd shot ever with the 7mm.. first 2 were at the range)


----------



## LandPirate

She won't hunt but she can shoot and she will fish


----------



## royboy42

Shes a hell of a fisherwoman already and going hunting w me for the first time next week, will post pics afterwards!


----------



## Chunky

Here is a link to my daughters bowhunting with me in Oct. I already posted it on the bowhunting page, but thought I would contribuite to this thread, as I enjoy seeing the many ladies who share the outdoors with us.

Besides, how am I ever going to get them married off if I don't advertise. 

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/chunky77/?action=view&current=baker09webnomusic.flv


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Atta Boy chunky... 
she's Vicious with a bow & a Keeper for sure.. 
she'll make a fine Bride for someone


----------



## royboy42

yep Chunky, thats a cool video and she's a heck of a good shot w that bow!


----------



## saltwatersensations

Less talking and more photos. LMAO!


----------



## MarshJr.

..


----------



## bullred764

My daughter dove hunting


----------



## jponcik

*My fiance's first buck*

This was last year, we weren't engaged then, so I guess this helped make up my mind! Also one of her bustin' caps with the AR.


----------



## Bottom Finder

Not a killer yet but more than willing to ride around, mix drinks, and watch others lay em' down.


----------



## boudreaux

my beautiful bride and best friend getting her ground blind ready and doing what she loves doing, cooking for me. YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crashboatbasin

not much of a killer !! but the wife does like to come along and watch. this was last weekend in fredericksburg


----------



## empty pockets

My wife and her best friend slingin' some serious lead!


----------



## bohunk1

She hunts, and likes driving me around!!!


----------



## Bucksnort

bohunk1 said:


> She hunts, and likes driving me around!!!


Is she driving a CJ3A? Sweet jeep. I have a CJ3A. 59 years old and still kicking.


----------



## bountyhunter

My wife and I shooting in a 3D match at BPS. She is a real bunny and squirrel buster, but doesn't care to hunt deer. She does want to try and take a hog with her bow one of these days.....


----------



## Bird_Dog

1. Wife with her first buck
2. Wife and her friend last weekend at the deer lease, riding in the mule cocktailing


----------



## niemo33

*HUNT!*

nice on Kara!


----------



## niemo33

*HUNT!*

nice one Kara!


----------



## THE JAMMER

Where and what is BPS?? Looking for some fellow traditional shooters to shoot with.

THE JAMMER


bountyhunter said:


> My wife and I shooting in a 3D match at BPS. She is a real bunny and squirrel buster, but doesn't care to hunt deer. She does want to try and take a hog with her bow one of these days.....


----------



## G2004

My wife surprised me this year and showed up at the least on opening day of south zone with a license and asked when we are going to start shooting them. It was a blast to have her hunting with me and it makes it easier to get out of the house too:slimer:


----------



## ccbluewater

THE JAMMER said:


> Where and what is BPS?? Looking for some fellow traditional shooters to shoot with.
> 
> THE JAMMER


One of the many Bass Pros would be my guess.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Thats a dude pic. Your are disqualified. LMAO!


----------



## longhorns13

Bottom Finder said:


> Not a killer yet but more than willing to ride around, mix drinks, and watch others lay em' down.


Bottom,

SWEEEEET truck!!!!! Send more pics of her!!!!!!!!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

I agree.. get that mug outta here:hairout:



saltwatersensations said:


> Thats a dude pic. Your are disqualified. LMAO!


----------



## Pcwjr4

*Best picture*

BullRed764, that is the cutest picture of all.

Looks like she'll grow up to be a real 'sportswoman'


----------



## G2004

OxbowOutfitters said:


> I agree.. get that mug outta here:hairout:


Ah thats my wife that you are commenting but i will give you it's hard to see in that picture.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

She doesn't play...... Dropped out of kindergarten because they had recess....


----------



## saltwatersensations

G2004 said:


> Ah thats my wife that you are commenting but i will give you it's hard to see in that picture.


Thats a much better picture of her. LMAO! Sorry bout that. Cant hardly see the first pic.


----------



## InfamousJ

Auer Power said:


> Here's my girlfriend on her first hunt this year. This was her first kill ever. (3rd shot ever with the 7mm.. first 2 were at the range)


dang... that hog about tore her pants off..


----------



## DEG

Looks like alot of you guys did what I did....married UP !!!


----------



## Auer Power

InfamousJ said:


> dang... that hog about tore her pants off..


Nope, that was me :wink:


----------



## THE JAMMER

Not too embarassed. What an igmo I am.

THE JAMMER


ccbluewater said:


> One of the many Bass Pros would be my guess.


----------



## ccbluewater

THE JAMMER said:


> Not too embarassed. What an igmo I am.
> 
> THE JAMMER


Nah! It happens to all of us!


----------



## bohunk1

Bucksnort said:


> Is she driving a CJ3A? Sweet jeep. I have a CJ3A. 59 years old and still kicking.


It's a CJ3B 1954ob Grandfather's then my dad's and now mine. I Love It.


----------



## bountyhunter

THE JAMMER said:


> Where and what is BPS?? Looking for some fellow traditional shooters to shoot with.
> 
> THE JAMMER


BPS is short for Bass Pro Shop, this was at the one in Katy. Come over and join us on the Lone Star Bowhunters Association forum. You can be a member of the forum and not have to join LSBA. I'm Bountyhunter there as well, here a link.

http://www.lonestarbowhunter.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Harbormaster

With all the acronyms nowadays...I thought BPS was Browning Pump Shotgun! Oh well :smile:

Some very cool pics everyone!


----------



## pg542

Harbormaster said:


> With all the acronyms nowadays...I thought BPS was Browning Pump Shotgun! Oh well :smile:
> 
> Some very cool pics everyone!


 I'll bet it wouldn't be out of the question to go BPS and purchase a BPS.......and yes, very cool thread and pics.


----------



## btreybig

Enough with all this chatter, lets see some more Hunting Hotties!!!!


----------



## longhorns13

pg542 said:


> I'll bet it wouldn't be out of the question to go BPS and purchase a BPS.......and yes, *very cool thread and pics*.


It was a cool thread!!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy

btreybig said:


> Enough with all this chatter, lets see some more Hunting Hotties!!!!


X2


----------



## perfect10

This is an EX... obviously!


----------



## perfect10

Here are a couple more... they didn't last either, shot good though!


----------



## perfect10

"My best friends Girl", she helps on deer catches.


----------



## catchysumfishy

perfect10 said:


> "My best friends Girl", she helps on deer catches.


Nice.....Deer, now THIS is what I'M talkin about!


----------



## btreybig

perfect10 said:


> This is an EX... obviously!


haha thats a good sign to tell if they are going to be around for a while or not.


----------



## perfect10

Ok, One more EX.
I'll post some of my new one when I get her a deer next week.


----------



## Greenheadless

Auer Power said:


> Here's my girlfriend on her first hunt this year. This was her first kill ever. (3rd shot ever with the 7mm.. first 2 were at the range)


Hey, I know her.


----------



## boudreaux

Man post pics of your better half and ex boyfriends send you messages! LOL


----------



## jonesfisher

Deer me and my guide/bride shot last weekend...She did a great job, and it was very cold....


----------



## hammerin'fish

perfect10 said:


> Ok, One more EX.
> I'll post some of my new one when I get her a deer next week.


so....uh....yeah did you do any of fishing or hunting??? Just asking...oh and leave some SFA hotties for us Alumni!


----------



## Etexhunter

hammerin'fish said:


> so....uh....yeah did you do any of fishing or hunting??? Just asking...oh and leave some SFA hotties for us Alumni!


That's the nice thing about living here, get to see the SFA hotties all year round.


----------



## chironeuroforlife

*My beautiful GF*

Haven't got her to shoot a deer yet but here are a couple in the deer stand.... Next test, 2nd split duck hunt....haha.... Needless to say, I am a lucky guy!


----------



## Auer Power

Greenheadless said:


> Hey, I know her.


Keep Dreamin' :slimer:


----------



## Hackberrycharters

*here is a pic to add to your collection*

i thought you could add this to your pics thanks


----------



## wet dreams

Thats a nice one >>> I meen both, had to look twice tho to see the elk...WW


----------



## catchysumfishy

wet dreams said:


> Thats a nice one >>> I meen both, had to look twice tho to see the elk...WW


Elk....What Elk????


----------



## Grizzly1

Why don't they make "low-cut" camo shirts and maybe even camo spandex pants for the female hunters?
I'm sure part of it is because there wouldn't be much hunting going on.

They make bathing suits for the females to wear when they go fishing and that makes even a bad day of fishing much better.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

My outfitter


----------



## General CoolBro

My babes in Doss last year


----------



## stxhunter

This was her first kill ever on opening day of dove season. GOTTA LOVE IT!


----------



## wet dreams

Yous guys are killn me, guess I'll take the wife this eve so as to get one of her up...WW


----------



## blackhogdog

Here is my cowgirl(finance) with her crossbow boar off of our Refugio County deer lease, had to get backhoe to load it, we took it to that Game processor off of Main street in Refugio, he did a great job and we got everything we wanted to correctly and it was wrapped right etc etc, dont use Tuttles ever, that place is the pits!!


----------



## Sow Trout

Way to go Kimmie.


Hackberrycharters said:


> i thought you could add this to your pics thanks


----------



## DANO

Grizzly1 said:


> *Why don't they make "low-cut" camo shirts and maybe even camo spandex pants for the female hunters?*
> I'm sure part of it is because there wouldn't be much hunting going on.
> 
> They make bathing suits for the females to wear when they go fishing and that makes even a bad day of fishing much better.


Don't need none of that stuff cause,......there's just something about a woman in camo !!


----------



## tropicalsun

The pastor's wife

Mrs. Tropicalsun shootin' in the general direction of some doves


----------



## JRAMEY

chironeuroforlife said:


> Haven't got her to shoot a deer yet but here are a couple in the deer stand.... Next test, 2nd split duck hunt....haha.... Needless to say, I am a lucky guy!


WAY 2 GO DANNY BOY!!!...


----------



## let's go

Me and my baby girl hunting partner.


----------



## Bird Dog-n-Iraq

DANO said:


> Don't need none of that stuff cause,......there's just something about a woman in camo !!


I agree, women and camo do go together!!


----------



## Greenheadless

Auer Power said:


> Keep Dreamin' :slimer:


Dude, I am serious..


----------



## Greenheadless

Hackberrycharters said:


> i thought you could add this to your pics thanks


If you knew the story behind that, you would not be that impressed. Pretty much a canned hunt elk.


----------



## justinsfa

perfect10 said:


> Here are a couple more... they didn't last either, shot good though!


Small world


----------



## justinsfa

perfect10 said:


> "My best friends Girl", she helps on deer catches.


Why dont you post a pic of Amy and all those **** bears she catches... her and Varnell are still in Michigan with Kroll arent they??

Who are you anyway?


----------



## perfect10

Here you go Church.
John put Amy on this one a few days ago.
Some how he got away with calling it a "cull" cause it didn't have g1s

P.S. We need to see those waterfowl pics from this weekend.


----------



## DANO

More Camo Clad Women,......Please !!


----------



## catchysumfishy

DANO said:


> More Camo Clad Women,......Please !!


Begging......AGAIN......BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## FORD1

hey bird dog -SHE LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE MY FRIENDS WIFE!!


----------



## RockportRobert

Greenheadless said:


> If you knew the story behind that, you would not be that impressed. Pretty much a canned hunt elk.


Some parts of that post are still pretty impressive.


----------



## Captn C

DANO said:


> More Camo Clad Women,......Please !!


How is this for "camo'd"?

The wife with her turkey just before Thanksgiving...


----------



## justinsfa

perfect10 said:


> Here you go Church.
> John put Amy on this one a few days ago.
> Some how he got away with calling it a "cull" cause it didn't have g1s
> 
> P.S. We need to see those waterfowl pics from this weekend.


Oh hell... I didnt know that you were Perfect 10!!!

Does Varnell know you are posting pics of his old lady??? hahaha

We are still poppin em.... Shot straight drakes today.... Green and Sprigs.... it was cold as helll though.... we called the hunt 2 greens shy of perfect....

Weather is supposed to get really bad tonight and tomorrow... everything is frozen.... Wind chill has been hovering around 0 since Friday...


----------



## Bella Monster

does the name "Tinker" mean anything to any of you???? .........just checkin ......


----------



## State_Vet

Here's my "hunting hottie"


----------



## catchysumfishy

State_Vet said:


> Here's my "hunting hottie"


Mrs. Vet is definitely a Hottie, is she vision impaired???? J/k Buddy


----------



## Empireboats

*The Wife*

Cleaning her first hog!


----------



## State_Vet

catchysumfishy said:


> Mrs. Vet is definitely a Hottie, is she vision impaired???? J/k Buddy


Genetics, my brother, genetics, thats all I'm saying


----------



## Trouthunter

Nice picture George.

TH


----------



## specked.out130

hey empire boats, nice hand placement. That is one of my favorites as well.


----------



## wet dreams

I mentioned this thread to the wife, she told me "I guess your gonna have to take me huntn". She had her sights set on this particular one hoping it would show again. 2 weeks back she (we) had taken a girl she she works with show her what E Texas huntn was all about, the girl is from Washinton, the first thing I stressed to her is down here we go huntn n fishn not huntING and fishING. The hog was lucky 2 weeks ago but yesterday the Calico was messn with the undertaker. She saw about 11 with the Calico bringing up the rear. She calls her rifle 'the undertaker' ...WW


----------



## DANO

:ac550: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird Dog-n-Iraq

FORD1 said:


> hey bird dog -SHE LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE MY FRIENDS WIFE!!


Yeah, yeah, yeah! She's not that big on hunting but she does like to go fishing but she did say that she'd like to go duck hunting when I get home next week. I can't wait...2 days and counting so save some birds for me!!


----------



## saltwatersensations

Photos, where are the pictures, need more pics. I challenge you to go home and get your female signifigant other to take pics in camo and post it.


----------



## btreybig

saltwatersensations said:


> Photos, where are the pictures, need more pics. I challenge you to go home and get your female signifigant other to take pics in camo and post it.


Preferably in the same get up as Bird Dog-n-Iraq's girl is in..... just saying


----------



## THE JAMMER

36,817 views of this post. I wonder how many guys that was. Was it 36,817 guys looking once, or 1000 guys looking 36.817 times??

THE "LOL" JAMMER


----------



## Capt. Juarez

I work with that guy,, he grabs more than that at work.. Cant keeps his hands to himself LOL



Empireboats said:


> Cleaning her first hog!


----------



## M16

My wife with a cull buck she shot this year.


----------



## Texas Jeweler

*BOY*



Empireboats said:


> Cleaning her first hog!


Her Daddy is going to talk to you about this one///


----------



## hvfd1610

*Here is Mine*

I love her to death. My Ballistic soul mate:smile: This is here first animal. Crossed the road at wrong time while setting up to shoot a doe. Told her to shoot it in the middle trying stay off shoulder for a mount being it was with a 7mm Rem Mag and a Balistic tip"big hole Maker". Well she it in the Middle exactly. 85 yards later she tracked on her hands and knees with a flashlight through some of the thickest south texas brush I have been in, seeing blood specks that I could not have found with a Magnifying glass for 2 hours. I married that girl quick. Who needs a bloodhound when you got her. She is the best Wife a Hunter and a Fisherman could ever ask for. Let me Buy a new boat on our first anniversary. Trophy wife in my book :smile:


----------



## essayons75

Empireboats said:


> Cleaning her first hog!


No wonder that construction is not completed! :redface:


----------



## wet dreams

saltwatersensations said:


> Photos, where are the pictures, need more pics. I challenge you to go home and get your female signifigant other to take pics in camo and post it.


That is exactly what I did, when she got her makeup (warpaint) on she said I'm ready, today she told me when we going again so as to get a better pic up. ..WW


----------



## justinsfa

Empireboats said:


> Cleaning her first hog!


Scott, shes gonna kick you in the nuts when she finds out you posted that picture....

Hmmmmm.... 100 bucks should do the trick....


----------



## TXborn

The bad thing SHE posted the picture for him, I already asked


----------



## Empireboats

Hey captain juarez don't be mad, your still my main squeeze.

Church people go to jail for black mail.


----------



## justinsfa

blackmail? I just need you to donate 100 bucks to me...

its all in how you word it dude.... haha


----------



## Gethookedadventures

Heres my girlfriend shes all about hunting and fishing...She wants to go hunting more than I do!


----------



## steelrain202

My lovely wife, she loves the outdoors. She took her first deer this year out in San Angelo. She bow hunts, shoots league with me, fishes and loves BPS and Academy as much as I do, and is an overall great sport. She is also gonna be on a televised deer hunt with me next year. She is my girl and I wouldnt want her any other way.


----------



## BEER4BAIT

Im gonna post my hot self for the laidies here to look at


----------



## vvflash04

BEER4BAIT said:


> Im gonna post my hot self for the laidies here to look at


LMAO - Nice boots Tonto but I like the frontier theme.

2COOOLLL......


----------



## BEER4BAIT

Dr told me to wear shoes now I hate shoes. LOL Shoes make to much noise


----------



## BEER4BAIT

*Here ladies*

No shoes no pants duck hunt for some green heads


----------



## Johnnytx

Beerbait, you talk about sending a thread to hell in a hurry. Good job bro!!!:help:

Here is my wife doing what she's good at...huntin the phone!


----------



## TXPalerider

My little angel Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE

TXPalerider said:


> My little angel Thanksgiving weekend.


she is a cutie,


----------



## NBTX

BEER4BAIT said:


> Im gonna post my hot self for the laidies here to look at


I didn't know Lewis and Clarke wore Oakley sunglasses on their expeditions??


----------



## jmushinski

Here's my hottie from Thanksgiving 2009....


----------



## Knifeman

Jason M said:


> Here's my hottie from Thanksgiving 2009....


That is good stuff right there. Keep her in the woods dad.


----------



## garrettryan

BEER4BAIT said:


> Im gonna post my hot self for the laidies here to look at


and why was my picture included Alex.. gee. now I am going to have to post some of my hunting lady friends.. nah.. dont wanna share sorry all...


----------



## Tommy2000

Here's mine again. This was during bow season. I passed on this buck and she shot it out from under me.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter

Jason M said:


> Here's my hottie from Thanksgiving 2009....


Hey, I know that little Hottie!! 
Lookin good there Jason!


----------



## jmushinski

hey man where are some of Briley....


----------



## vitamin sea

*Here's my soulmate*

It only took me 43 years to find her but she is the absolute love of my life. She loves to hunt, fish, ride motorcycles and four wheelers. She is an awesome mother, wife and best friend.

Rex


----------



## RedXCross

Hell if I was that Deer I would have died too!!! LMFAO , love the drum shot.:slimer:



BEER4BAIT said:


> Im gonna post my hot self for the laidies here to look at


----------



## Brady Bunch

Mine wont shoot anything with 4 legs but she likes to shoot guns. She begs me to go offshore so I'll take that instead ...



















In Cabo on our honeymoon ...


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Opps my bad kinda....
kinda didnt look like a Chick from the front...
mabey its cause of all a fat boys & Moobs on here..lmAO



G2004 said:


> Ah thats my wife that you are commenting but i will give you it's hard to see in that picture.


----------



## EndTuition

Here is my hottie, my wife of 30 years.


----------



## Sow Trout

Kimmie still looks good. I thought this was about hunting hotties.


Greenheadless said:


> If you knew the story behind that, you would not be that impressed. Pretty much a canned hunt elk.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter

Jason M said:


> hey man where are some of Briley....


Here you go. My new lil' hottie.


----------



## tank02

Congrats Hillcountry Hunter.


----------



## activescrape

EndTuition said:


> Here is my hottie, my wife of 30 years.


Good grief, you must have married her when she was 5


----------



## backbay2

*No not mine*

This aint my huntin hottie but she is one heck of a huntin hottie and there is a deer in the picture too if you look real close who evers she is is one lucky guy


----------



## AirbornXpress

*WOW*



backbay2 said:


> This aint my huntin hottie but she is one heck of a huntin hottie and there is a deer in the picture too if you look real close who evers she is is one lucky guy


 BIG WOW:headknock:clover::flag::help:


----------



## Profish00

Meet Mrs Mars....lol


----------



## backbay2

Profish00 said:


> Meet Mrs Mars....lol


she seems to be quite the hunter, she has a very impressive leopard kill. I think if the Mr. is reading this you have a diamond, still tryin to convince my lady what huntin is all about. 5yrs and happily married. :cheers:


----------



## AirbornXpress

*That cant be all*

My wonderfull wife wont hunt but loves fishin


----------



## speckledredfish

where is the 2010 hunting hotties......


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Profish00 said:


> Meet Mrs Mars....lol


Eh ... she's got man hands ...


----------



## rlw

Yep always have a girl with little hands, makes things look bigger!!!


----------



## MarshJr.

if you start it, ive got a couple pics



speckledredfish said:


> where is the 2010 hunting hotties......


----------



## Texas Jeweler

Empireboats said:


> Cleaning her first hog!


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

If I was her Daddy, you and me be having that talk Jr.

Then I'd make you go get some cold beer.


----------



## captainnordloh

*2010 photo*

First buck!


----------



## tiedown

. Daughters buck last year 8 pt


----------



## Custom Flat

The real question is can she clean the fish, cook 'em up and serve them to ya with a smile??


----------



## Tail Chaser

Custom Flat said:


> The real question is can she clean the fish, cook 'em up and serve them to ya with a smile??


----------



## Rack Ranch

You mean wearing nothing but a smile?? 



Custom Flat said:


> The real question is can she clean the fish, cook 'em up and serve them to ya with a smile??


----------

